# Skidsteer Trailer



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking for input on what size trailer should be used for a large Skidsteer (10,100lbs) being pulled behind a single wheeled f350... My two options that I'm looking at right now are a 24' triple axel goose neck and a 24' tandem duals gooseneck. I tried a tilt deck with tandem 7000lb axles and it seemed too small/light... (And I bent the lower rear tubing that rests on the ground...)


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Both of those are a bit overkill for a 10k pound machine in my opinion. However if it were me I'd go with the tandem over the triaxle unless you need to haul something exceptionally heavy.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Overkill go buy a Brimar. I love mine.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought a Kaufman 20' equipment trailer, with the heavy duty upgrade, 15 k gwr.Very happy,built like a tank.


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is a couple pics with it on the tandem with 7k axles... just seemed too small to me, maybe I'm wrong. Im going to be pounding down lease roads in northern bc and they are rough, icy and narrow most of the time... Im thinking the gooseneck will be a little more controllable...


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Tandem is gonna turn corners alot easier


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Im leaning towards this... room at the front for a tidy tank of diesel and a spare attachment if needed.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

It really depends on what you plan on doing with it....either way stay with a tandem.


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Greenmtboy;1887948 said:


> It really depends on what you plan on doing with it....either way stay with a tandem.


Nice setup! How much does your skid steer weigh & how do you like the trailer?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You should get a tandem dual gooseneck with about 2k more GVWR than your F350 is rated for.
I am thinking you have a 16k towing capacity with a gooseneck. So, an 18,000 lb gvw trailer. And IMO, you should get a DUMP trailer...why not have a trailer that can do it all?


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1887959 said:


> You should get a tandem dual gooseneck with about 2k more GVWR than your F350 is rated for.
> I am thinking you have a 16k towing capacity with a gooseneck. So, an 18,000 lb gvw trailer. And IMO, you should get a DUMP trailer...why not have a trailer that can do it all?


I agree a dump trailer would be awesome but to get one big enough would run in the $20k range... a little out of my price range for a trailer... I can pick up a tandem dual goose neck in the $9k range...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Dynatech;1887966 said:


> I agree a dump trailer would be awesome but to get one big enough would run in the $20k range... a little out of my price range for a trailer... I can pick up a tandem dual goose neck in the $9k range...


Used. Even if you have to travel a ways. I see 20k lb trailers with little use for sale for 6 to 8 grand. Look around, you might get lucky.


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1887980 said:


> Used. Even if you have to travel a ways. I see 20k lb trailers with little use for sale for 6 to 8 grand. Look around, you might get lucky.


Right on... I'll do some looking...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Get a tandem dual gooseneck. I love mine, wouldn't be without one.

If you can, get 12k axles with electric over hydraulic disc brakes. Far superior to the electric drum brakes.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a couple 15k kaufmans with a stationary front and tilting deck. For $5000 you can't go wrong. I've got a two yo briar that just pulls mowers and it's junk. Rusting from the inside out.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You don't want a dump trailer for a machine that large if you move it regularly. Plus you'll most likely need a dual tandem and that's a deck over for a dump. I wouldn't do that

You can get 16k dump trailer but not sure on the capacity


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Dynatech;1887955 said:


> Nice setup! How much does your skid steer weigh & how do you like the trailer?


SS weighs around 11,200 lbs. bare no attachments. The trailer has a 30' deck a G.V.W.R of 23,400 lbs., so after you subtract the weight of the trailer (7400 lbs. that leaves you 16,200 lbs.) and add my all my attachments, I'm about maxed out. That being said, I would not buy another Delta brand trailer again, quality control is lacking. The trailer functions fine does what I ask of it but would look at Cam Superline, Bri-Mar or TowMaster next time.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just to add....I have the same machine and your're about 2,000lbs off. With a bucket like that you'll tip the scales over 12,000, and thats why its so hard on the smaller 14k equipment trailers. I'm planning to get a tandem dual when I can cut I'm looking at about $15,000 for one loaded up the way I want, in the brand I want.


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

BMWSTUD25;1888020 said:


> Just to add....I have the same machine and your're about 2,000lbs off. With a bucket like that you'll tip the scales over 12,000, and thats why its so hard on the smaller 14k equipment trailers. I'm planning to get a tandem dual when I can cut I'm looking at about $15,000 for one loaded up the way I want, in the brand I want.


I went off of richiespecs weight but yeah I thought it was heavier when I saw what it did to that little trail tech tilt deck... Thanks for all the input guys, I am gonna go overkill... Buy a trailer once and be done with it... I'll post a pic when I pickup the new trailer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm very fond of my Brute trailer. Built tough but it's heavy (8800lb empty)
It's a little shop out of Texas and they usually are a couple months lead time on a trailer since they are built as they are ordered. 

At the farm we've had a Kaufman (Junk) a PJ, and a Big Tex. The PJ held up the best so far. The Big Tex is just over a year old, looks more like 5 years old.

Get one optioned up from the start, much easier then trying to add stuff to a brand new trailer and finding the time to do it. 

Torque Tube
Pierced Frame
Pipe sections between the stake pockets on the rub rail
Extra lights
Enclosed chain box
Side box for straps and ratchets
Consider a winch or at least the provision for one
12k axles
Electric over hydraulic disc brakes
Lift up center between the ramps if you only want two ramps. (Hyd. Dovetail is the cats meow though)
Higher ply tires
Deck over the neck (very handy for skid steer attachments)


And order a trailer at least 5' longer then you think you need. Mine is a 28' (23+5) and I'd say better then 60% of the time I use it, I wish it was a 34-36' trailer. 

I could go on and on about what I've learned using my trailer and other trailers but order a nicer, longer, and heavier duty trailer then you think you'll need. You'll appreciate it in the end.


Edit. If you need a gooseneck hitch for your pickup, get a B&W.


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

If you can, get 12k axles with electric over hydraulic disc brakes. Far superior to the electric drum brakes.

Nice looking setup Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Mark13;1888040 said:


> I'm very fond of my Brute trailer. Built tough but it's heavy (8800lb empty)
> It's a little shop out of Texas and they usually are a couple months lead time on a trailer since they are built as they are ordered.
> 
> At the farm we've had a Kaufman (Junk) a PJ, and a Big Tex. The PJ held up the best so far. The Big Tex is just over a year old, looks more like 5 years old.
> ...


^^ I agree ^^


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

It's worth a look into Towmaster too. T12D is a TRUE 12,000 carry capacity. .. not 12,000 minus the trailer weight. We looked at Kaufman, Loadtrail,Load King, Big Tex, PJ and others. Very pleased that we spent a few extra shekels for the Towmaster T12D.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a tandem dual.. you do not want a pierced frame if your beating it down junk roads, the tail will drag much easier.. 25+5 with flip over ramps is the way to go!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1889509 said:


> Get a tandem dual.. you do not want a pierced frame if your beating it down junk roads, the tail will drag much easier.. 25+5 with flip over ramps is the way to go!!


It depends on the trailer. My gooseneck is a pieced frame and you can see how high the tail sits. The Big Tex at the farm is a pierced frame as well and the tail on that one is about a foot off the ground


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U guys are lucky any trailer over 10k gvw needs a cdl


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ponyboy;1889575 said:


> U guys are lucky any trailer over 10k gvw needs a cdl


Here we go!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No I think it's stupid I run 6tons and just broke mine yesterday 
I'm getting a 8 ton to hook up to my international 
I going cam most likely will be shopping soon 
I'm just jealous that cops don't go after u for easy money


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

leigh;1889585 said:


> Here we go!


Thread derailment on its way!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah all you really need is a good 14k, not a cheap one, but REAL 7k axles, NON china tires, etc.. if you can find a trailer dealer to put 8k dexter axles or something bigger is a help, the weakest point in trailers and 14k loads are the china hubs/studs for lug nuts, and tires.

I have a 32' gooseneck 14k, should have customized it more when new in 2009 and got dual 8k with 17.5" tires, would still have original tires on it today, instead i blew out all 4 original tires, then two additional replacements "chinas" and a spare, then lost two new $350 goodyears because it snapped the EIGHT studs clear off a back tire one day with a Deere 332d skid steer on it to NY in 2012, then 2013, overloaded with pallets of salt, "way over loaded actually", but not going far or fast, snapped another set of studs clean off and lost that wheel and tire.

I replaced all with Dexter hubs/studs, goodyear 235/85/16 commercial tires, "not marathons", theyre almost $400 a tire, 110psi... no problems, they don't even get warm with a 13,000lb excavator now. 

Buy a 14k trailer and upgrade wheels/tires or axles,


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ponyboy;1889575 said:


> U guys are lucky any trailer over 10k gvw needs a cdl


same in NJ, but no one does.. i was pulled over and had to disconnect the trailer at a gas station, pay someone to come get it later that day, and $50 cash to the idiot station owner who said, sorry no credit card or check.... then 3 tickets, two were dropped for unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle or some BS... in 2012.

I've pulled that same trailer since 2009, and still do today, bad cop near my town only pulled over commercial vehicles that summer.

Try taking your CDL road test in a 1 ton pickup truck, with the "cdl required trailer or not", they laughed at me and said i need a 26,000lb air brake truck to take the test. So i paid $125, took the written test and never got my nj cdl... i'll drive whatever i want "without air brakes" and when they'll allow me to take the test in the truck i'm ticketed in, then ill get a CDL. :realmad:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Love our Moritz 20+10 hydraulic dovetail...once you go hydraulic dove you'll never go back to ramps!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ponyboy;1889588 said:


> I'm just jealous that cops don't go after u for easy money


I've got my CDL so I don't have to worry about what my truck/trailer combo is.

They definitely don't leave us alone though. An unmarked DOT officer got me here. I had 1 pallet on the deck of the trailer with 12 metal fence posts on it I was taking to a buddy's place in Iowa. $653 in 3 tickets, 4 warnings, and about 7 other "suggestions", 10 hours put out of service, and a bunch of other bs and he was on his way.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We have a 14,000gvw Doo-little dual axle trailer and it's a beast. 18' I believe. Perfect for a skid steer.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

There's two things from you're pictures that I'd like to comment on is:

1. I think you're skidsteer should be farther forward on the trailer. Ideally you want 60% of the weight on the front of the trailer. You're machine is heaviest at the back and I would guess you have at least 60% of the weight on the back end of the trailer in the photos.
2. Personally, I prefer to load my machines backwards. This puts the heavy end of the skidsteer towards the front of the trailer and a rear window is cheaper to replace than the front window if it gets hit by a rock.

Just my $.02!!!!


----------



## Dynatech (Nov 9, 2014)

*2015 Load Max 25' + 5' with 22,000 Lb*

So I picked up my new trailer a couple days ago and it seems to work pretty good... lots of room and pulls pretty nice. Still trying to figure out the sweet spot for load placement though...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice trailer! Maybe try it right where it sits, but turned around forward..?..


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ponyboy;1889575 said:


> U guys are lucky any trailer over 10k gvw needs a cdl


Horsehockey........



snocrete;1904183 said:


> Very nice trailer! Maybe try it right where it sits, but turned around forward..?..


Cripes, don't tell me you're a "forward loader" too??????/ 

Little late now, but I would have looked at a Cronkite if you want something built to last decades............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

peteo1;1889648 said:


> Thread derailment on its way!


Oh ye of little faith.

Someone send out the cretebaby signal.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1904210 said:


> Horsehockey........
> 
> Cripes, don't tell me you're a "forward loader" too??????/ :
> 
> Little late now, but I would have looked at a Cronkite if you want something built to last decades............


In the 20 yrs I've been pulling skid steers, %90 of the time they've been loaded facing forward. Never once have I had a window get busted out(at least not from that).....and a good operator doesn't think twice about whether its easier or harder to back on or off a trailer.:salute:


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice setup! Like what was said above, The position looks good just turn it around.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1904630 said:


> In the 20 yrs I've been pulling skid steers, %90 of the time they've been loaded facing forward. Never once have I had a window get busted out(at least not from that).....and a good operator doesn't think twice about whether its easier or harder to back on or off a trailer.:salute:


90%...fixed it for ya.

OP, that's one hellava trailer! Looks like a nice one, but not to nimble.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;1889585 said:


> Here we go!





peteo1;1889648 said:


> Thread derailment on its way!





jomama45;1904210 said:


> Horsehockey........


Nobody is taking the bait. lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking trailer! 


Where you've got the machine sitting doesn't look to bad, I'd maybe back it up towards the truck a very small amount and see if it tows a little better with more weight on the truck. 

As far as loading and unloading you've got it easy with a deck over trailer and tracks. Drive on, turn around, drive off. You can do it with tire machines as well but you have to be a little more careful when spinning around on the trailer.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1904630 said:


> In the 20 yrs I've been pulling skid steers, %90 of the time they've been loaded facing forward. Never once have I had a window get busted out(at least not from that).....and a good operator doesn't think twice about whether its easier or harder to back on or off a trailer.:salute:


I take it you've never had to use a "come-a-long" to right a SS that was sitting on the back door, have you? If you had, you'd be backing up the trailer for the remainder of your career too...........:laughing:

I don't know if there's really any major benefit to loading them either way, other than the front window will stay cleaner backed on..........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1904867 said:


> I take it you've never had to use a "come-a-long" to right a SS that was sitting on the back door, have you? If you had, you'd be backing up the trailer for the remainder of your career too...........:laughing:.........


Amateur


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;1904928 said:


> Amateur


Cheese wheel was blocking his vision. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1904934 said:


> Cheese wheel was blocking his vision.


Cheese *wedge* likely saved me from a concussion............Thumbs Up

This happened years ago when I worked for my Dad, lot's of sketchy, dangerous situations working with him. That said, I can't see we ever flooded one out though.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Only an idiot would flood one.

And I'm not an idiot. Lots of other things, but not that.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1904934 said:


> Cheese wheel was blocking his vision. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


or maybe it raised his center of gravity 2 mulch?



jomama45;1904942 said:


> Cheese *wedge* likely saved me from a concussion............
> 
> This happened years ago when I worked for my Dad, lot's of sketchy, dangerous situations working with him. That said, I can't see we ever flooded one out though.......::


yeah, but nothing tops a guy that uses his skid as a submersible :whistling:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

snocrete;1905130 said:


> or maybe it raised his center of gravity 2 mulch?
> 
> yeah, but nothing tops a guy that uses his skid as a submersible :whistling:


I haven't been around here as long as a lot of you guys but I've heard about Mark trying to float a skid steer. I can only imagine how that story goes. Maybe someone should start a thread..... Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I never tried to float a skidsteer.

That would be silly.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Something about getting a boulder stuck in a tree?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Pictures of the "Mark Oomps Aquatic Landscape Design Team" hard at work....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

.......:laughing::laughing:......I have an awesome set of Tools....I think I can Fix those......


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats funny... 

Showed the wife next to me on the couch, says she doesn't get it....Women


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mark13;1889761 said:


> I've got my CDL so I don't have to worry about what my truck/trailer combo is.
> 
> They definitely don't leave us alone though. An unmarked DOT officer got me here. I had 1 pallet on the deck of the trailer with 12 metal fence posts on it I was taking to a buddy's place in Iowa. $653 in 3 tickets, 4 warnings, and about 7 other "suggestions", 10 hours put out of service, and a bunch of other bs and he was on his way.


What were your supposed "violations"?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1906079 said:


> Pictures of the "Mark Oomps Aquatic Landscape Design Team" hard at work....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Do you know the story behind that pic though for real??


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

WIPensFan;1906177 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Do you know the story behind that pic though for real??


His version of fishing.


----------

